# Scott Newbie



## TxStBobcat (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello all, 

Brand new to road biking. Also brand new to clipping in, but doing well. My legs definitely feel the difference of a true pedal stroke. After testing several bikes, I am now the proud owner of a 2011 Scott Contessa Speedster 15.  It's delicious...


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new bike.. I'm sure you'll make many happy miles!

wassler


----------



## TxStBobcat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks! I love it. 15 miles in the Texas heat wasn't too bad yesterday. Still working on relaxing the shoulders and using more power in the legs - so used to mountain biking it's hard not to use the arms as much.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

From your small picture, it is clear that's a great color scheme, especially for a Contessa! Here's hoping you can post some pictures of your actual bike.


----------



## TxStBobcat (Aug 5, 2011)

TucsonMTB said:


> From your small picture, it is clear that's a great color scheme, especially for a Contessa! Here's hoping you can post some pictures of your actual bike.


It is a neat color scheme. I will post actual pics soon.


----------



## TxStBobcat (Aug 5, 2011)

TucsonMTB said:


> From your small picture, it is clear that's a great color scheme, especially for a Contessa! Here's hoping you can post some pictures of your actual bike.


Here ya go. Picture taken on my cell phone.


----------



## moneky28 (Apr 21, 2009)

It's a nice colour.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks nice. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

I had a problem with foil 20 seatpost slipping down when i ride. Anyone has any idea how to fix??? Thanks


----------

